# Why does every antidepressant make me angry/irritable?



## xbre (Jul 17, 2013)

I don't think I have depression, if I do, maybe atypical. Otherwise I only have ADD and SA. Every drug I have tried to treat my SA has made me worse. I become apathetic, but very irritable at the same time. My motivation is gone, but I seriously start throwing tantrums and scream at my boyfriend over the stupidest things. Not like me at all. I honestly look crazy. 
So far the only drug that has helped me is Xanax, but I need a long-term drug. Some SSRI's even increased my anxiety. 

Do I have some other disorder I don't know about? 
Like its one thing for all of the antidepressants to not work, but its strange that they all worsen my symptoms. 

Does this give me an idea of what future treatments to consider? (If SSRI's, SNRI's, and Buspar had such an adverse effect?)

So far, Buspar has been the worst ironically enough. Most people consider it a sugar pill. 
I have been on 7 SSRI's, 1 SNRI, and Buspar.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

not all meds should make you feel that way. I was the same way on Zoloft, irritable and apathetic/blunted emotionally... SSRI's can do that to you. That's one thing I know for sure.


----------



## savingtheworld (Nov 4, 2014)

The reason antidepressants make people angry and irritable is because they take away a person's ability to be patient, rational, and empathetic. This causes confusion, which leads to anger and irritability. The drug makes the person emotionally illiterate.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

SSRIS lower dopamine which isn't the greatest thing when someone also has ADHD, since dopamine is already dysregulated and needed for motivation, reward, behaviour control, etc. it's better treated with stimulants which usually help SA and also reduce anxiety and irritability in those with ADHD.


----------



## zeusko87 (Sep 30, 2014)

jim_morrison said:


> *SSRIS lower dopamine* which isn't the greatest thing when someone also has ADHD, since dopamine is already dysregulated and needed for motivation, reward, behaviour control, etc. it's better treated with stimulants which usually help SA and also reduce anxiety and irritability in those with ADHD.


this could be an explanation why i always feel worse and more depressed when i am on ssri"s


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

zeusko87 said:


> this could be an explanation why i always feel worse and more depressed when i am on ssri"s


Yeah I think it might be the case, it might be worth asking your doctor for a trial of s stimulant, preferably a long acting one such as Vyvanse, Concerta, Adderall XR, or Ritalin LA for the best coverage of symptoms.


----------



## savingtheworld (Nov 4, 2014)

As matter of fact, a stimulant will make you more irritable and angry, especially when coming down from it. Not to mention you will become highly addicted to them, while at the same time destroying your central nervous system. These drugs have the same molecular structure as Meth.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

savingtheworld said:


> As matter of fact, a stimulant will make you more irritable and angry, especially when coming down from it. Not to mention you will become highly addicted to them, while at the same time destroying your central nervous system. These drugs have the same molecular structure as Meth.


There's a big difference between meth and therapeutic doses of stimulants. People with ADHD are also less likely to get addicted to substances when treated properly with stimulants.


----------



## savingtheworld (Nov 4, 2014)

jim_morrison said:


> There's a big difference between meth and therapeutic doses of stimulants. People with ADHD are also less likely to get addicted to substances when treated properly with stimulants.


*
Meth:*









*Adderall:*









The only difference is that one is legal.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

savingtheworld said:


> *
> Meth:*
> 
> 
> ...


I'm aware of the chemical structures. The big differences are the quantities consumed, with methamphetamine generally being used at much higher doses which will obviously be neurotoxic.


----------



## savingtheworld (Nov 4, 2014)

jim_morrison said:


> I'm aware of the chemical structures. The big differences are the quantities consumed, with methamphetamine generally being used at much higher doses which will obviously be neurotoxic.


Dosages of 30 mg per day are common for prescription pharmaceutical amphetamine. This is also the common dosage for methamphetamine.

Amphetamine is scientifically known as methylated phenylethylamine. Methamphetamine is double methylated phenylethylamine. The double process is the primary difference between amphetamine and methamphetamine in a laboratory or scientific instance. Otherwise, the two chemicals or drugs are almost identical in nature causing the same side effects, same dangers and same potential for overdose as well as the same risk of physical dependence and addiction.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

savingtheworld said:


> Dosages of 30 mg per day are common for prescription pharmaceutical amphetamine. This is also the common dosage for methamphetamine.
> 
> Amphetamine is scientifically known as methylated phenylethylamine. Methamphetamine is double methylated phenylethylamine. The double process is the primary difference between amphetamine and methamphetamine in a laboratory or scientific instance. Otherwise, the two chemicals or drugs are almost identical in nature causing the same side effects, same dangers and same potential for overdose as well as the same risk of physical dependence and addiction.


Again, I'm aware of their similarities, and that Desoxyn is used clinically. But that's pretty different to the massive doses used in meth addiction that I assume you're actually referring too when you point out the dangers of methamphetamine.


----------



## SSRIManiac (Jun 14, 2014)

Which of the antidepressants have you been on? Some can be very activating and make one go through the roof with a single dose and others are more chilling.. 

Maybe a mood stabilizer is what you need.


----------



## xbre (Jul 17, 2013)

SSRIManiac said:


> Which of the antidepressants have you been on? Some can be very activating and make one go through the roof with a single dose and others are more chilling..
> 
> Maybe a mood stabilizer is what you need.


I have been on Lexapro, Paxil, Celexa, Prozac, Zoloft, Effexor, and have just tried Buspar. 
The only one that didn't seem to negatively affect my mood was Prozac. I tried to resume taking it a couple months ago but it gave me TERRIBLE stomach aches. It was weird because I never had side effects the first time.

Right now, I currently take Adderall XR 20 mg, Xanax, and Propranolol as needed. Someone commented that Stimulants would increase my irritability but I find they calm me down and put me in a very positive mood.

I have never tried a mood stabilizer but the name itself scares me. Another one of my issues with SSRI's is that I often become apathetic and depressed. (I only take antidepressants for social anxiety.) The name "mood stabilizer" sounds like it puts you in this constant state of not depressed but not happy type of thing. I don't know I could be wrong. Are they typically used for social anxiety? I thought they were more for bipolar disorder.


----------

